# Cichlids adding fish



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Is there any fish I can add with electric blue and yellow cichlids. My water is hard. Thanks Pat


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Best kept in a species specific tank I think.

If Pablo was here, he would have some more info for you.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

www.cichlidforum.com

With love from Pablo.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris S said:


> www.cichlidforum.com
> 
> With love from Pablo.


Tell Pablo and you to Thanks very much. Pat


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

BTW, my advice is not good, so don't take it (I mean this specific advice, not in general!). 

Just so you know


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok got it Thanks


----------

